# Best scale for newborn puppies to track daily wei



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Need a new scale for the newborns. Anyone make recommendations? I'd like one that could go up to 20 - 25 lbs. if such a thing exists and won't break the bank.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

For the first few weeks we like to weigh in grams instead of ounces as it's easier to keep close track on weight gain. So we have a gram scale that we use initially. 

Ours is several years old, but is similar to this one for birds (without the perch). 
http://www.kvvet.com/KVVet/productr.asp?...A63B4383C08955D

That one only goes up to 5lbs. Once they're over 5lbs we switch to using a baby scale.

I've known people to use a kitchen food scale (like you'd get in the housewares department at Walmart) for puppies too. That's probably what we'll get if/when our current gram scale dies.


----------



## Nikkia (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah we use kitchen food scales they work pretty well. If you get one make sure you can put a basket on it a zero it back out so you can keep wiggly babies on it easier.


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

I had a food scale with basket but man they are too dangerous with those wiggly puppies perched in that basket . I'm thinking about a flat scale with digital readout ,, anything like that out there?


----------



## Nikkia (Jul 27, 2008)

We super glued a basket to our food scale because we don't use it for food we bought it specially for the pups.

I found these scales I don't know if their in your price range but they were the cheapest I could find.

This one would be the best it weighs in grams, kilograms, ounces, and pounds. It is a infant and pet scale.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/asin/B0007P4BNA/ref=nosim/pri2shi-20

This one is about $20 cheaper and (not including shipping I don't know how much it is for ether). It only weighs in pounds and ounces though.

http://www.dog.com/item/redmon-digital-pet-scale/


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I got mine at walmart in the kitchen gadget section. Just a reg. food scale, goes to 5lbs and I can do grams with it which is how I weigh the first few weeks. I think it's about $15?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We also use a basket to put the puppies in on the scale and tare the scale once the basket is there. We sort of stuff the basket with small towels too, which helps keep the pups in place and decreases squirming since it's warm and nest like rather than just a cold, hard plastic basket. We do have to watch them and have hands ready to catch if one is going to squirm enough to tumble off, but never had a real issue or anything I'd consider dangerous.

Once they move to the big scale, no basket, just the platform the scale has covered with a towel.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have a digital food scale for newborns, Walmart purchase, plus an old postage digital scale which goes to 10 pounds I think....

Lee


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Thanks


----------

